
What is Apple Worth? - WisNorCan
https://digitstodollars.com/2019/01/03/what-is-apple-worth/
======
todipa
"Yahoo Finance estimates Apple’s 5 year earnings growth at 15%. Using a 7%
discount rate, that works out to a net present value of $449 billion."

Not sure if I would use those numbers...

